# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Orange adopte la solution de gestion de trsorerie Finance Connect dOrange Business Services et de SWIFT

## Mejdi20

Paris, 26 octobre 2010

*France Tlcom-Orange adopte la solution de gestion de trsorerie Finance Connect dOrange Business Services et de SWIFT*

*Cette solution rduit la complexit de gestion de trsorerie pour les 400 filiales du Groupe au service de 120 millions de clients utilisant de multiples devises dans 94 pays*

France Tlcom-Orange a choisi Finance Connect, le Service Bureau dOrange Business Services, une offre de gestion de trsorerie  valeur ajoute qui sappuie sur le Service Bureau SWIFT dOrange, afin de rduire le cot total de mise en rseau et de possession de ses infrastructures, tout en disposant dune solution simplifie, modulable et entirement gre. Le Service Bureau gre lensemble des oprations, ainsi que laccs des entreprises et des banques  SWIFTNet, au moyen dune plate-forme scurise leur permettant de se concentrer sur leurs activits principales.

Avec 400 filiales situes dans 94 pays, au service de 120 millions de clients, France Tlcom- Orange est lun des oprateurs leaders au niveau mondial dans le domaine des tlcommunications. A ce titre, le Groupe se devait de sintresser  sa gestion de trsorerie en matire dinternationalit, de complexit et dampleur.

Quil sagisse de la centralisation de projet  petite chelle, de lexternalisation des systmes de gestion de trsorerie, ou encore de laccompagnement dune intgration de grande envergure, Finance Connect sadapte aux besoins des clients. Dans le climat conomique actuel, ce service rpond  la demande du march pour plus de services manags et de logiciels  as a service . Cest galement lillustration des avances ralises par Orange Business Services dans ce domaine. 

Raffi Basmadjian, responsable de la gestion de trsorerie et du service informatique de la trsorerie de France Tlcom-Orange, affirme : _ Nous avons besoin de connatre la somme que nous allons payer ou qui va nous tre verse, dans quelle devise, sur quel compte bancaire,  quelle date (en date de valeur). Cela devient complexe lorsque le nombre de flux, de banques et de comptes bancaires, de devises, de pays, ainsi que de filiales est si important. Finance Connect fournit un environnement global, au sein duquel Orange Business Services se charge de cette complexit pour France Tlcom-Orange, nous permettant de bnficier dune solution de banque en ligne rentable et universelle._ 

Finance Connect propose des avantages commerciaux essentiels, notamment:

*-amlioration de la scurit / fiabilit :* capacit  contrler les PAIN et amlioration de la scurit, grce  la fiabilit du rseau.
*
-hbergement des oprations avec centralisation des applications* de quasiment toutes les applications essentielles  lactivit ou de reprise des oprations, que ce soit en interne ou dans un centre dhbergement Orange.

*-visibilit globale des liquidits :* la capacit de recevoir les rapports de fin de journe ou intrajournaliers directement de lensemble des banques des clients amliore la visibilit des fonds et la capacit dinvestissement (optimisation de la gestion centralise de la trsorerie, rduction des dcouverts et des cots demprunt, optimisation des fonds non investis, etc.)

*-moindre cot des oprations financires :* une chane unique contre une multitude potentielle de diffrentes chanes. Les standards permettent un meilleur traitement de bout en bout (STP), permettant au personnel de raliser des gains de productivit ou une raffectation de ceux-ci.

*-conformit :* pour des entreprises soumises  des rglements stricts, tels que la loi Sarbanes-Oxley, lutilisation dune seule interface diminue de faon significative les activits administratives ncessaires  lenregistrement (ainsi qu la mise  jour) des processus de communication bancaire.

Orange Business Services est le seul partenaire mondial dexploitation de rseau agr par SWIFT en tant que Service Bureau. Orange Business Services, associ  SWIFT depuis 15 ans et  ce jour, met directement en relation plus de 1 250 acteurs dans la communaut SWIFT.

Elie Lasker, responsable du march des entreprises de SWIFT, dclare :_  Gagner la confiance de France Tlcom-Orange grce  Finance Connect est la preuve que le partenariat entre Orange Business Services, le seul partenaire de rseau agr galement en tant que Service Bureau par SWIFT, et SWIFT, le rseau financier leader au niveau mondial, est une russite, grce  des avantages commerciaux, tels que la rduction de la complexit de la gestion de trsorerie, la visibilit au niveau mondial, la normalisation, les conomies de cots et lamlioration de la scurit._ 

De son ct, Daniel Delestre, directeur des ventes globales, marketing et communication externe dOrange Business Services, ajoute : _ Orange Business Services se trouve dans une position favorable pour proposer une solution de gestion de trsorerie au niveau mondial telle que Finance Connect. Nous possdons des comptences techniques de mise en rseau dun trs haut niveau, associes  une grande exprience en matire de services manags, en plus dtre un fournisseur de services neutre, contrairement aux banques. Nous cherchons en permanence les moyens de permettre  nos clients de russir dans lenvironnement difficile actuel, et nous sommes le seul fournisseur rpondant  ce profil complet pour une gestion de trsorerie mondiale, grce  Finance Connect._ 

En France, SWIFT et Orange Business Services se sont allis pour proposer la solution Hub Finance  destination des moyennes entreprises. Cette solution cl en main, scurise et simple  mettre en oeuvre, assure la communication entreprise/banque(s) et rpond aux besoins de gestion de trsorerie multi bancaire des entreprises. Hub Finance est une offre manage, administre et gre par Orange Business Services. Elle permet laccs  SWIFTnet via une plate-forme mutualise et scurise. Voir notre communication du 27 mai 2010 : http://www.orangebusiness.com/fr/pre...b-finance.html

Pour de plus amples informations (sur Internet et sur votre tlphone mobile): www.orange.com, www.orangebusiness.com, www.orange-innovation.tv

----------

